

Bitcoin Falls Below $117 - jameswilsterman
http://www.businessinsider.com/price-plunge-bitcoin-falls-below-117-2013-4?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+businessinsider+%28Business+Insider%29&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher

======
wmf
Just normal volatility, pay no attention. By the time this got to HN the price
was already back up to $130.

~~~
darth_aardvark
A 10% change in value in an hour is not "normal volatility" for any other
currency.

~~~
wmf
Normal for Bitcoin, I mean. The fact that Bitcoin is more volatile than other
currencies has been discussed ad nauseam on HN.

------
dalke
Can we stop with the seemingly hourly Bitcoin status updates already?

------
paulhauggis
..and so it begins..

